# to those that doubted. any bets on whats gonna happen??????



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

alright i decided instead of flooding the indoor growing forum, i thought it would be more fun for me to make a grow journal for the rest of the grow i started. everyone told me to kill it except a few. and look at her now, getting better probably wont get a full recover probably will last til harvest i bet.

im about to put up pics.

but i would love it if you guys from pictures and stuff told me some problems like hey dumb **** add nutes or something lol i would greatly appreciate it, im still not sure on nute schedule or when you can tell your supposed to give nutes.

gave them nutes about a week and a half ago. im thinking this weekend  i should nute again

input is greatly appreciated. here they are. oh and in the 6th one its the closest i could get to showing what i have bud wise right now. you can see some lanky leaves. any suggestions on that? or is it bc the lack of nutes throughout the whole grow catching up.

the ones that started helping me are gonna be like wow. atleast a little lol.

the pic of red and blue thats my closet looking at it from my room, cant see it, just showing how i have it. and there pics of my setup, added a long piece of wood and taped the most reflective side out of alumminum foil to it for more reflection and lumens/sq ft. the pics even show its brighter. i moved my tube flouro over in the corner i figured it would work better with for side lighting. i have 2 42 watt cfls up top, took the other parts of foil to extend the reflectors. and an 11w cfl down bottom for additional side lighting.  the metal tin at the bottom has the top cut off a pop can to allow an inch deep drip tray bc it lifts the clear pot off of the ground. the clearness is why its in there. best i can do right now. its kinda rigged, but its looking like its working and the green light fruit tree spray is working wonders webs are falling off the plant now. and im seeing a bit more happiness spreading few more treatments with that and ill be really happy.

thanks guys


edit: oh and also the little computer fan things suck air in through the two spot up top and shoot it toward the main stem towards the bottom. keeps the air moving, and i keep my closet open for most of the day. and i thumb tack all the blankets and sheets to the wall so theres no leaks and i tack trashbags around the edges to ensure the no light, i also take out 3 bulbs from my ceiling fan so its dimmer in my room at night. sometimes i just leave my tv on and light completely out. depends on how high i got that day.


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey SB what up? Hey if you got a few loose dollars you should maybe get more light just flood that girl with light. I see the little bud up there so it aint all a loss. Yeah a few more cfl's or a cheap flouro setup(10-15 bucks at HD and lowes) and that bud will swell up. How many weeks she been flowering? If you still got like 5 weeks plus shine more light on her.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

thanks ill probably add a good tube, i got a 20 dollar bill to my name but it just got its name, lights. getting brighter in there. its anywhere from 3-41/2 weeks not completely sure, too high to remember the exact day i set it in, i wish i knew. im thinking its in that range. i can clearly see trichomes all over newer leaves. its looking quite awesome. i thought the hairs sticking up from buds were trichomes til last week. yeah, it actually doubled its bud amount in just a few days. made me happy. i thought i was gonna get less than what i have now, so im stoked.

btw thanks for stopping in. not looking too shaby for what i can do for it since the post when the leaves were browning and curling like crazy, the nutes i got stopped it though.


by the way my nutes are kinda crappy, i had to settle on an 11-35-15.  so im not quite sure how often i should give them, if you guys say add, im adding.

i think another nice warm white tube concentrating by the buds will possibly do wonders.

idk though, im gonna use this 20 as wisely as possible. i would get more cfls, but i dont have really anything now to put them in. lol ive used them all up


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 2, 2009)

The top is filling in alittle, and it looks waaay better than the first pick you posted. Lots of tlc, If you can get some more cfls I'd try to put one on both sides of each node. Maybe try to find one of those spider lamps that have like six different arms that you can adjust from a thrift shop. Its too bad you didn't try to clone her because she is a really hardy plant to have not went hermie on you. I think it was smart to go ahead and make a journal of this one because you will be able to look back on it when your finished with your next grow and realize how mutch you learned.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 2, 2009)

this is to all you viewing to those that did view and to the ones that helped my plant make it this far you know who you all are. and to any that post.


:bongin: :bongin: and :bongin:

 i would give more hits but damn id feel left out of rotation lol. no but really thanks


----------



## kalikisu (Mar 2, 2009)

yeah i also use 11-35-15 bloom nutes, they are made for orchids but are good if thats all you have. What you can do is spend 6 of those dollars on a bag of bone meal and spread the bone meal on the soil then water. That will give you a phosphorous boost. Hey bud I think you got enough to make it happen man. Plus these are less things to get once settled at your new spot.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 3, 2009)

lol thanks. yeah i know thats kinda why i did it. figured it would be a fun way to kickoff the last parts of my grow, and for memories.

and your lamp idea, just might have done something amazing, im thinking my sister has one in her room, and she moved to a dorm room at her college. the light bulb just lit up above my head.



			
				kalikisu said:
			
		

> yeah i also use 11-35-15 bloom nutes, they are made for orchids but are good if thats all you have. What you can do is spend 6 of those dollars on a bag of bone meal and spread the bone meal on the soil then water. That will give you a phosphorous boost. Hey bud I think you got enough to make it happen man. Plus these are less things to get once settled at your new spot.


nice im thinking yo probably have the same exact nutes if you got it from lowes. but hell yeah, ill do that to can you get that at lowes?

hey how often do you give your plants nutes in flower, and do you mix yours light the package says?
i did mine by the package, i felt like i should make it a bit stronger in nutes, bc its kinda lowish. but i dont wanna hurt these more than i already have

actually i have a 5 light in one thing in my sisters closet. here comes more cfls. ill probably get a pack of the eq to 100s and use them. wont do the y fittings dont need that many. would maximize this, but i need a little fan too i dont think that computer fans doint near enough lol. they do spin fast as hell but not strong enough air.

im gonna go to sleep now though, damn insomnia.. been up for like 40 hours. 2 packs of cigs later and finally got enough bud in me i can sleep lol. damn sleeping pills dont work at all. ill check for responses and stuff tomorrow before i go buy some things. ill just go to walmart. cant give my buddy gas money to run me 30 miles there and back in a big truck lol


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 3, 2009)

well if you got one of those lamps already you could go ahead and get a few of those y adapters so you could have two bulbs per socket. You could probably get 12 2700k cfls and 6 y adapters for pretty close to 20$


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 3, 2009)

not looking good today.

looks like i overwatered. but i havent watered in 2 or 3 days. and i need to water right now, but idk if i should.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

well. its overwatered. im not gonna water tomorrow, and i hope the leaves perk back up. they drooped a bit worse than that im hoping the roots arent rotting.


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 4, 2009)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33242

read it, learn it, live it, and youll end up loving it. the girls like it dry. thats when mine grow the best. and yes even though i still give you advise im still a "doubter" until you improve that living situation and start giving your girls more love. im gonna stop here cause i feel myself getting negative:bong:

And if i could give you one bit of last advise. this is probably the best adivise on growing marijuana that you will ever receive. 
LEAVE IT ALONE. Its a weed man let it be. you dont have to mess with it everyday. sometimes she just needs a day or two to recover. Trust me, when you learn that sometimes less is better your gonna be way more successful. good luck man


----------



## dollarspot73 (Mar 4, 2009)

:yeahthat:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

i read it, and am gonna print it out and tape it to the wall lol so i remember to follow it.

ill load up a new pic this morning it looks horrible. im thinking the doubters were right, idk if it will bounce back up from this. i hope so, but im thinking this could be the thing that causes me to have a hermie at the end, trying to recover itself.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

heres those. if it perks back up and doesnt die(i hope im over reacting lol) should i give nutes this upcoming watering? i last gave nutes 2 weeks from today. and its kinda a lowish nute 11-35-15


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

also, homegrown998 gave me an idea/ made me remember my sisters old light. hah, im gonna load it with some more cfls and hopefully get some better lumens to swell the buds up. i really hope i dont blow the last of my money on nothing.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 4, 2009)

my honest opinion would be for you to get a job.
it would make this alot easier for you.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

hahahaha. i laughed pretty hard reading that lol. yeah i need one, im actually waiting on the ride to job hunt. need to get a job to get a car and to get more grow supplies, and to start saving for the move to cali. ive been hearing that a lot lol, and saying that a lot. too much free time equals to much growing impatience, too much stairing, and to much weed, oh and too much foruming(people been calling me a post *****, its just because too much freetime and the forum is more entertaining than tv to me.)


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 4, 2009)

who cares what people say
im on this forum every day
i care alot about growing so being here just makes sense.
why stare at a television when i can work on my skills at my hobby.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

true that. i care about it too quite a lot, i just have bad study habbits lol. never studied in school, but growing. i feel like this is helping my study techniques for college haha.

so plenty positive things are coming from my grow, i just gotta hope no negatives(cops) come before i finish harvest. if it makes it. hah

side note too, didnt think about this being a hobby, but i did find myself thinking about growing something else when this is done til i move. maybe a giant pumpkin. lol if thats possible indoor.




Edit: you guys think 2 weeks between giving nutes (11-35-15) would be too much? need to know, im debating on giving tomorrow or just watering. im also gonna spray with tobacco juice as a second treatment for spidermites. gonna alternate between the two i got and hope it works.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

AAAHHH!!! it looks worse. the leaves are curling. is it dying? is it possible this needs water? my soil feels kinda moist but no wetness on my finger at all. kinda feels coldish actually.


----------



## Growdude (Mar 4, 2009)

More light is your best idea yet, how much will it help in this grow? Meh prob not much.

In order to keep your plant from just getting tall and lankey you need to have the light on it from when its just little or it will stretch and fall over as it look like your would do.

Each set of leaves is a internode and as you can see on your plant, is were the bud forms.
The trick to getting nice buds is to have short internode spacing so that one bud forms into the one above it and forms a big fat cola.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 4, 2009)

always just stick your finger down into the soil and see how moist it is.
water it only when its almost too dry.
or if youve got plastic or light pots then just lift them up to see how dry they are youll be able to feel it.
number one your plant needs alot more light. should be your main priority getting a better light source. imo.
how old is it?


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

4 weeks in flower.

and yeah the stretching happened from a bad light lol one of the ge plant lights did it. i know all about that now, just need more. next grow i plan to atleast have a 400w hps. with some cfls lol. hopefully the 20bucks in my pocket gets used up today for that, and hopefully i snag a good deal. its doubtful at walmart though. i dont remember what the light packs cost. i might just buy another flourescent tube or something with a cfl. idk yet.


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd go with a six pack of 26 watt 2700k cfls there usually on sale for like 12$ fill that lamp up. then you still have your two shoplights for the 42 watters. then when you get a few more$ pick up some y adapters and add 5 more cfls.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

will do. ill have an extra bc its only got 5 light spots on it. that would leave me with enough to get a fan and prolly a pack of cigs bc i have 25


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

good news. i thought it was gonna die from root rot. so i bought bud to smoke with the money instead of lights. looked and tried to decide for 20 minutes though. but before i left i was thinking, its either overwatering(also thinking rootrot) or underwatered (and/or needing nutes). so i thought well its probably gonna die anyway and gave it some nutes. by the time i got back(in about an hour and a half) i decided huh wonder how much worse they look. they are perked back up like they were never drooping.

finally solved something on my own lol. i can smoke to this better than to a loss. ill put pics up if anyone wants to see how it looks now. im just hoping this doesnt go hermie :\


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 4, 2009)

nice man
yeah id work on getting a light man.
or at least. more or those like immediately.
dont over-nute it


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 4, 2009)

yeah i think i did, but it doesnt look like i did much. i shouldve done a weaker bit. i might have just done some from foliar feeding too. i hope it doesnt do that much more, because i dont have enough unchlorinated water to flush with. crossing fingers here.

and yeah i was gonna get a 6 pack of 100w equivalence. ill have them soon somehow.


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 5, 2009)

let it dry. dont f touch it. give it a day or so. you dont recover from the flu in 2 days do you?
and dude you need to be nuting almost everytime you water. and follow the instruction. use more than recommended and you can kiss the plant goodbye


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 5, 2009)

i dont plan to, but thanks for telling me that about the nutes. im probably gonna redo it. and i think ill lower the dose just a bit. 

i thought it was overwatered but it was under, the soil looked like it was wet by color but i felt and it was almost sandlike. im gonna start feeling from now on.


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 5, 2009)

buddy dont waste your time with bulbs that say, equivalent to (100w) for example.
watts are just how much electricity the bulb uses.
dont even look at that wattage equivalency.

when you water, it might take 2 days till it needs watering again, but just wait till the soil is 95% dry, then water it slowly until it starts runing out the bottom. 
you want to wait till the soil is almost too dry so the roots develope better.
its easy, once you get watering down it really is pretty simple
i messed up my first grow completely, alot of the reason why was cause id water like here and there and didnt even know what i was doing in the least bit.
good luck


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

you just cant help but laugh... this completely cracks me up..I mean; i like the kid and was pretty much the same way when i was his age.. but this whole grow kills me.
its deffinately going to be a learning experience for you SB..
good luck on this.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 5, 2009)

lol i would be busting up like it was snl if it wasnt me so, any laughs are okay lol.


----------



## city (Mar 5, 2009)

good. im glad you can take this with a grain of salt. you will learn and get better.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 5, 2009)

oh, and i know about the cfls its good lol. i was reading the boxes deciding which ones i was gonna get. and i was leaning on getting a 6pack of the 100 equivelence. and im only saying that bc i dont remember the other watt. it had decent lumens. just a bit lower than the 42(150)s. plus i wouldve used all 6, taken out my 11 on the side for some added light lol.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 5, 2009)

and yeah, i have a bit of nute burn, but not bad. just thought i would share lol

edit: lol well, i dont, the plant does.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 7, 2009)

yeah guys bad nute burn and possibly other problems. ill edit pics in in a few, but yeah. im thinking that was the last mistake i could make, the leaves look horrid. think i should flush the soil and spray water all over the top to wash, so i can smoke the buds that are atleast there?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 7, 2009)

make sure you flush your soil real good 2 weeks before harvest. 
then use plain water till the end.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 7, 2009)

i would but thats in like 2 weeks when i would do it for that. i just think its gonna die for sure this time. next grow will be better, prolly not great, but deffinately a lot better.


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 7, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> lol i would be busting up like it was snl if it wasnt me so, any laughs are okay lol.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

im a hater and a fan. so i will laugh away. cant wait till you get some money dude. with as much intreast as you have in the subject you might do some good with the right KNOWLEDGE and the right EQUIPMENT.

but MOVE first


----------



## homegrown998 (Mar 7, 2009)

Schoolboy you should enter bud picture of the month, You would get first place for the most unique plant..:watchplant:


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 7, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> . dont f touch it. give it a day or so. you dont recover from the flu in 2 days do you?


 Yeah thats right im quoting myself.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 7, 2009)

hahaha. lol i might just for a joke haha. but yeah im not touching it yet, im just seeing if it gets better, but its doubtful hah.

and yeah i cant wait to get out of this house and get the right equipment


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

Awh man, I just read through this whole thing cause the title caught me.

GOOD LUCK!  I hope it works out man, thatd really bum me out, but youve got the right attitude. Like the joint in your avatar by the way.

Im doing my first grow as well, but ive got a job, and stimulus package money (lawl) to fund mine.  Hope youve got some seeds/clones to be able to start another.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 7, 2009)

thanks for stopping in and reading.
ill probably put up pics tomorrow or the day after. may be bad may be better. probably worse. you can learn to roll one by search cross joint on youtube. its pretty easy, just takes a few minutes and a few papers and a few nugs. hah.

good luck on your grow, make a grow journal. 

ill have some crops in august or september, and it will amaze you guys with improvement(atleast i hope lol).


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 7, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> thanks for stopping in and reading.
> ill probably put up pics tomorrow or the day after. may be bad may be better. probably worse. you can learn to roll one by search cross joint on youtube. its pretty easy, just takes a few minutes and a few papers and a few nugs. hah.
> 
> good luck on your grow, make a grow journal.
> ...



Ive got a journal, link is in my sig.

But, yeah, I saw a cross joint first in Pineapple express, never seen one in real life though.

I hope mine works out, I dont have a source for seeds/clones.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 7, 2009)

ill check your grow journal out. oh and dont worry bout the seeds. you just run a chance of hermies being in the genes or whatever. mine came from just bagseed for some good smoke. planted 3 and then one got pulled, and the other turned male this is my female.

oh and thats where i saw it first too, just got bored one day and went to youtube and typed it how to roll the cross joint. and found a bunch. the lincoln log method works best for me.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 8, 2009)

Hows your baby doing schoolboy?


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 8, 2009)

eh. horrible, ill put a pic up in a sec and let you see, lol basically its gonna die. i had a horrible first run at growing. horrible vegging, and everything really. next ggrow is going to be loads better. i cant wait to move even more now, i dont think i can wait til august or september to start another one. but i need to.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 8, 2009)

Why is it going to die??? Either there was somethig in the water you were giving it or your temperatres were too high... or something. Marijuana plants don't die too easily .


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 8, 2009)

well.. a combination of overwatering, not enough lights, spider mites, and nute burn will do the trick. it could bounce back but its looking horrible. the leaves are all shriveled up and yellowish brown. except the ones up on on the cola that are tiny. still green and out, but all the fan leaves are basically dead waste. if it continues to live after i flush tonight then ill see what happens but it will be a grow that grows bad bud and little of it.  not enough cfls either. running 2 42w. and an 11w on the side. oh and a flouro tube, that i think is just short of 1000 lumens. so not much light. bad soil. bad pot. everything is wrong in the grow. been wrong from the start. next grows gonna be right from the start though. so its all good.


----------



## 420benny (Mar 8, 2009)

Look at how much you learned so far. That is how we all started. You have to kill a few before you can grow the good ones.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 9, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> Look at how much you learned so far. That is how we all started. You have to kill a few before you can grow the good ones.



I hope I dont kill my first ones...

But, I mean, I bet it was fun.  I know, even if I dont get bud from mine, its been a lot of fun so far.  Doing all the research, learning a lot about plants, and waking up in the morning to see two new leaves on there all of a sudden?!  Its amazing.

Think youd still be able to pull some clones off of it?  I bet if you were able to start over, and get em small, and keep them small by pinching it/dropping the lights right on it, your efforts on this girl wouldnt be wasted.  Itd be a pain to try and light a plant that big.  I plan on keeping mine under 3ft, even with a 600w


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 9, 2009)

i dont think its healthy enough at all to clone, plus wouldnt surprise me one bit if it didnt turn hermie anyway.

im about to put up pics i just took, hang on.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 9, 2009)

Alright so i looked at them last night and decided i would flush the soil just to see what happened. and this did. lol its extremely ugly, but its perked up some now. i dont know, i think im gonna see what happens for another week with it, it would be a shame to lose her now if i dont have to being 4weeks in flower. i dont think much is gonna happen, when i saw this, i dumped out half of my nute solution and filled it the rest of the back up with water to make it weaker strength. hm, this is the most fun i think ive had so far with this. plus the buds look like they beefed up a little. still not much there but, compared to the last time i really looked at the buds. 

lol and any laughs are cool, dont matter ill be laughing just as hard haha.


----------



## phatpharmer (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey there, plants lookin pretty ill  don't worry though live and learn you no the next time it has to get better!:hubba: 


                                  Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 9, 2009)

Looks like a nice lil nug on the top. If she can make it the whole flowering period, you'll have some pretty decent smoke, just don't give her any nutrients the last 2 weeks I think it was, or the smoke will suffer. She looks like a trooper, still hanging in there. Everybody's first time they all make mistakes. I made the mistake of not having drainage holes in the bottom of my container my first grow, eheh.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 9, 2009)

yeah i didnt have many, i thought i put a lot of holes in the bottom, but turned out i didnt so i poked a bunch of holes in the bottom last night with a sterilized saftey pin lol. worked out nice.

and i know bout the no nutes after the 6 week mark. i got it lol. im gonna give it nutes tomorrow or the day after when its dried enough, but its practically half strength nutes. ah, and i need to spray it again with my green light bug stuff again. few more bugs will kill this plant lol. maybe, it is a pretty strong plant. i wonder what it would look like if i wouldve had cfls from the start instead of the dumb ge plant light lol.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 9, 2009)

oh and i checked my runoff ph and soil ph, the runoff looked like it was about 6.5 or so, and the soil ph was about 6.8. so the ph was either correct the hole time or somehow it dropped some.


----------



## houseoftreasure (Mar 10, 2009)

Dang. This was a LONG read. I'm laughing with you. But let me tell you, you say this is attempt 1? Well, you've done better than I have in five attemps. I had all the trials and tribs you have described on only one, the rest didn't even make it to the vegging stage. LOL. Good luck on your learning grow, and better luck on your next grow.

Peace
_him


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 10, 2009)

lol yeah first attempt. well technically like 4th but this is the first leaves ive gotten. thanks


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 10, 2009)

MeNtAlPaTiEnT said:
			
		

> Looks like a nice lil nug on the top. If she can make it the whole flowering period, you'll have some pretty decent smoke,.


hahahahahahahaha. i know im such a prick but..........:rofl::48:


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 10, 2009)

haha nah wouldnt say that. i got a bit of a laugh when he said it too lol. but im still hoping for atleast decent. as long as it hits smoothe and doesnt taste bad, idc how high i get off this because ill probably be smoking some dank with it. lol new hookup way better.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 10, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> hahahahahahahaha. i know im such a prick but..........:rofl::48:


Hey now! Looks like a nice stinky bud growing on top of that plant .


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 10, 2009)

someone told me i should be giving nutes just about everytime i water is that true?

then when i go to flush in 2 weeks for the 2 weeks before harvest, should i just flush once or flush once then flush again a week later? wanna make sure i get it all lol.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 10, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> someone told me i should be giving nutes just about everytime i water is that true?
> 
> then when i go to flush in 2 weeks for the 2 weeks before harvest, should i just flush once or flush once then flush again a week later? wanna make sure i get it all lol.



Yeah, Nute strength should be increasing until harvest.  The only time ive seen that you are suppose to lower nutes is when they plants are about to start flowering, since they wont be growing much, and just increasing it back again with a flowering formula.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 10, 2009)

alright thanks. yeah i didnt start low, so i gotta half strength it, since its not used to it really, and get it stronger and stronger then.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 12, 2009)

i added some nutes last night, looks decent for what it can lol.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 12, 2009)

Maybe I did'nt read the first post right, but did you plant in a clear pot?
Just wondering.


Gb


----------



## bluealein56 (Mar 13, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> someone told me i should be giving nutes just about everytime i water is that true?
> 
> then when i go to flush in 2 weeks for the 2 weeks before harvest, should i just flush once or flush once then flush again a week later? wanna make sure i get it all lol.



so yeah i agree, well probably bc im the one that told you that three times. Schoolboy, im now starting to see you as a little brother. Your not that much younger than me, and if i knew where ya lived id come kick that crap out of your little brother but. you remind me of a freind i work with that i really like but annoys the crap out of me. Much love to ya man and when i get that xbox back we outa play some gears


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 13, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> *so yeah i agree, well probably bc im the one that told you that three times.* Schoolboy, im now starting to see you as a little brother. Your not that much younger than me, and if i knew where ya lived id come kick that crap out of your little brother but. you remind me of a freind i work with that i really like but annoys the crap out of me. Much love to ya man and when i get that xbox back we outa play some gears



:rofl: too funny man. I always like stopping by this thread for a good giggle. I'm not trying to pick on you schoolboy, you've just had so many ups and downs but you are now being realistic which I really respect. 

You've seen the errors in your ways and won't grow in your folks home again. Plus I really believe you are now actually using the search button and doing some research, I don't see 10 new threads by you each day anymore. I think when you get your own place you're going to get the *proper *equiptment and I bet you put together a decent little grow. I'm looking forward to seeing it, don't change your screen name though(like you said you were going to) that way you can eassily see your progression. 

Even though you've pretty much killed this plant think about how much you've learned. You really have nowhere to go from here but up.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 13, 2009)

bluealein56 said:
			
		

> so yeah i agree, well probably bc im the one that told you that three times. Schoolboy, im now starting to see you as a little brother. Your not that much younger than me, and if i knew where ya lived id come kick that crap out of your little brother but. you remind me of a freind i work with that i really like but annoys the crap out of me. Much love to ya man and when i get that xbox back we outa play some gears


haha yeah i started doing adding nutes everytime, i think im going to have to lighten up the strength even more though. lol thanks and if you did that i would probably deserve it haha. yeah when you get it back pm me and ill give you my gamertag, lol its very very easy to remember.



			
				cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> :rofl: too funny man. I always like stopping by this thread for a good giggle. I'm not trying to pick on you schoolboy, you've just had so many ups and downs but you are now being realistic which I really respect.
> 
> You've seen the errors in your ways and won't grow in your folks home again. Plus I really believe you are now actually using the search button and doing some research, I don't see 10 new threads by you each day anymore. I think when you get your own place you're going to get the *proper *equiptment and I bet you put together a decent little grow. I'm looking forward to seeing it, don't change your screen name though(like you said you were going to) that way you can eassily see your progression.
> 
> Even though you've pretty much killed this plant think about how much you've learned. You really have nowhere to go from here but up.


lol yeah i cant wait to look back at these and laugh too. its all good, everyone here picks on me in a friendly kinda way. the noobs get that a lot haha. especially dumb ones like me.

haha and your wrong, not using the search button. Im trying to finish this off on my own in flower. Ill be starting to study up on the harvesting info more next week though, its getting close to time. YAY FOR A HARVESTED DIMEBAG! LOL. 

oh and deffinately gonna have a better setup. im gonna be saving for this right here, hxxp://www.htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=50815

decided not to change the name, that would be kinda dumb. My next grows are gonna be really good, im gonna have a bit to keep reading up, and ill be buying some seeds online, probably some belladonna seeds, Hawaiian Snow, and some Ak47(probably first, auto ak)

oh and yeah, i did a no no today, 30 mins before my light went out my neighbor called asking if i wanted to get high, so i ran over there and came back just now my lights were on and i didnt close up my closet, missed it by 2 hours. but i dont think light was getting in, it was kinda closed, but idk. if it starts to reveg, im just gonna say **** it and cram it into the garbage disposal lol.




also, whoever asked if i was using a clear pot, yeah i am, but i put it inside something that will block out the light. may not be completely efficient, but should atleast help.

oh wow, i just finally calculated it up, i am as of today in my 6th week of flower, that or 5th. ah! i shouldve wrote down when i put it in flower, i was looking at the trichomes the other day with a magnifying glass, but it apparently wasnt good enough. i got some red hairs now instead of just white, so im thinking it is 6 weeks today. im gonna put up pics tomorrow, and if you guys say she looks ready, ill give nutes once more, and then when it dries ill flush the soil and start giving nothing but water and mark the day that i flush so i know exactly when 2 weeks is up. im getting excited to smoke the fruits of my labor, but too bad its gonna take a while in curing, i might dry out on nug early to get a bit of a sample before swaping to the mason jars.

oh yeah, important question, asked it earlier, but i dont think i got a reply if i did sorry probably thought you were answering a different problem. but yeah i need to know if i should just flush once or two or 3 or what? to be sure.

ah, times getting close. lol boy oh boy am i gonna be upset when i see how little bud i actually get from this hahaha. ill get a wet and dry weight for you guys to laugh at haha.


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

Haha. You tried so hard.but still got edited...good try though. Man these kids..and all the swearing.
Well like I told ya. Its not enough light. Be happy if you get decent trichs. You won't be able to harvest for at least another 2 weeks.
My first grow was under flourecents. I was so excited. Man that bud sucked.
Lite and airy.not very sticky. Just crumbled into shake once it dried.
I didn't check my trichs. So I only got a head high that lasted a couple of hours.
Well check your trichs. See if they are turning amber. Flush for at least a week. The leaves will yellow up.
We know your good at that. Nudge nudge


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 13, 2009)

Like he sad.  Youll know when its ready by checking the trichs.  As they turn more amber, the bud is ripening more, and if it goes too long, theyll start to degrade and overripen, then youve gone too far.

Youll want a magnify glass for this.  I read about everything I could get my hands on before I started.  That included about hydroponics, general nutrition questions, and ripening/harvesting techniques.  Maximum yield has a lot of great stuff on their site that has been invaluable for me.  And, read about everything here on this site.  THEN, you can decide if you want to do another seed.


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh, and about the flushing.  You could definitely read about it....  But, if youre using organic nutrients, you wont need to flush.  If its chemical, itll make the smoke harsh/unpleasent, and youll definitely want to do that.


----------



## city (Mar 13, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Oh, and about the flushing. You could definitely read about it.... But, if youre using organic nutrients, you wont need to flush. If its chemical, itll make the smoke harsh/unpleasent, and youll definitely want to do that.


i can attest to that. just got an 8th a week agao and its taking me a long time to get threw it.. nasty fricking taste. it wasnt flushed.. get high as hell but taste like smoking a scab...


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah, lol i tried pretty hard there, just missed that one. i got a bad mouth..

yeah, they look to be cloudyish without a mag lense. just to be 100 percent clear the trics are the little liquid like bubble looking things on the leaves right? and the hairs a bunch are turning red/orangeish.  im about to put up pics, it will be the next post.

and do i really need to cut part of the leaf off to examine or should i just get really close? this plant to have much room to lose any parts of leaves at all lol.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 13, 2009)

looks like more than i thought it would turn out. i set my camera phone to sunny so it would be less sensitive to light, some pics came out kinda blury. razrs take bad pics. but yeah. this is her right now. i wish i could just let you guys see it with your own eyes i cant manage to get a pic the does its justice. i like looking at it eyes at the center, leaning down. you can really see all the buds in it. it probably wont add up to much. and the airy bud is fine as long as i can manage to keep it from tasting bad. if it is bad, ill just act like its from my cousin and sell it to a friend and buy some better bud lol.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 13, 2009)

schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> yeah, lol i tried pretty hard there, just missed that one. i got a bad mouth..
> 
> yeah, they look to be cloudyish without a mag lense. just to be 100 percent clear the trics are the little liquid like bubble looking things on the leaves right? and the hairs a bunch are turning red/orangeish. im about to put up pics, it will be the next post.
> 
> and do i really need to cut part of the leaf off to examine or should i just get really close? this plant to have much room to lose any parts of leaves at all lol.


 
There's a pic or few in this thread..
Crammin' time man.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1938


Gb


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

Hah, is it just one stem and bud on top?

That girl is a trooper for sure.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Mar 14, 2009)

Schoolboy, I don't know if you have seen the threads posted by mgfcom or not. But I can tell you your plant looks better than his! Yours at least has leaves(well sort of...):rofl:


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 14, 2009)

:yeahthat:
lol


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 14, 2009)

Free weed is good weed.


----------



## PaPaTiLt (Mar 14, 2009)

This has to be the funniest thread I saw yet, but I must say,, you saw it through as best you could


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 14, 2009)

KeepsTen said:
			
		

> Hah, is it just one stem and bud on top?
> 
> That girl is a trooper for sure.




:rofl: lol sad enough yeah. hahaha. thats exactly my thoughts lol she is a trooper, all the stuff shes been through and shes still kickin.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 14, 2009)

Gb, ill be reading up in two minutes.


and lol didnt think that would even be possible to see another plant on here worse than mine.. time to use the search button i gotta see it my self to believe it hahaha.


----------



## Pranic (Mar 14, 2009)

Hey, Learning to grow marijuana is like... riding that bike for the first time without the training wheels.. your gonna have those few fails, before you get the the best product you can grow... try try again..


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 14, 2009)

psh. the first time i hopped on a bike i was doing backflips over my house lol just like this grow is gonna get my 500 pounds. hahahaha. all jokes.

yeah the second grows gonna be a beauty. i think just for luck im gonna attach training wheels to my pot hah as a joke but for good luck. that should be the first thing people tell the newb growers. to buy bike training wheels and attach them to the pots. lol sounds like a good idea. kinda like a rabbits foot. wow, im really not thinking clear.... :bong:..... there we go.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 14, 2009)

oh lol cadlakmike, lol you may be right. lol i got one actual fan leaf left lol. the others are shriveled brownish yellow lol..


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 14, 2009)

So what do you have in store for us now? You ordering any new items or anything? Any idea how much longer your girl will be before your quick harvest?


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 14, 2009)

And dont sell it man.  You grew that, even if its not the best, you should definitely taste the fruits of your labor.

You can always buy more bud later.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 15, 2009)

well im not 100 percent yet. lol im thinking i actually need to start flushing but i slipped and completely forgot when i switched it to 12/12. i remember the day, but dont remember which day, and cant figure out a way to back it. and i dont have a microscope, but i think im gonna get one, if im thinking right im at 5 or 6 weeks in but i want a bit late harvest. hopefully its good enough to put me to sleep at night. and im not buying anything yet other than the microscope. way low on cash.


and dude it probably only going to produce an eighth, and people around here buy bad bud. so i can say hey dude my dude just got some bud you want any. get it to them, go to my new connection and buy good bud with the same money. im of coarse gonna test it. but i dont know how much ill like it.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 18, 2009)

and of coarse i have to completely ruin this grow right at the end. i just looked up and noticed my closet lights were still on when they shoulve been off for 3 and a half hours. somehow the timer moved on its own and set itself on 18/6. i hurried and put it back. im really refraining myself from cussing on here. i almost dont know what to type. im just gonna do the flush tomorrow as planned and act like it never happened and hope to god that it has no affect on my trooper.... i was just about to upload pics, but now i feel absolutely no need to at all............


edit: btw, if she makes it i need to know, nothing clears it up enough for me.. do i just flush once or everytime i need to water her for a week then just water, or what? i get confused bc i wanna be 100percent sure what im doing when i do it, shes loosing her oops room. sorry for the agravation im probably starting.


----------



## clowd-9 (Mar 18, 2009)

Got Her Framed Lol


----------



## KeepsTen (Mar 18, 2009)

Schoolboy, you should seriously spend some time reading the "read this first before asking any questions" thread.  I think it would have helped you a lot in this grow. I know its helping me now, and I am still reading it again from time to time.

No nutrients at all.  You want to "flush" them out of the plant so that none are still in its system.  so....

EVERYTIME YOU WATER, YOU ARE GOING TO USE ONLY PH WATER FROM NOW ON TILL HARVEST.

Good luck man!  And, probably keep a journal next time too huh?  heh.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 18, 2009)

cool cool. yeah i read it a while ago but i forgot what it says. lol. bad memory. yeah, flushed her today, hopefully nothng bad happens to her. i got water ready.


----------



## GeezerBudd (Mar 19, 2009)

Schoolboy,
Check out Harbor Freight-They have a cheap pen-type microscope.(7-9 bucks) Kinda hard to focus, but I got one and it works good enough to see trichs.
Bolt down that timer!!!-JK
(Mine did that the other night-"somebody" bumped a button-I just wonder who did that-lol)

Gb


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 20, 2009)

ill look at that right now. sweet deal hah, im used to focusing things the camera on my phone blurs from the slightest movement, which is why my pics get blurry sometimes haha.

but yeah i think someone hit mine too but most likely i was trying to get as close to it to see with a horrible magnifying glass, looking at it in different angles. well enough high mumbling.... time for a few more bong hits and off to bed.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 24, 2009)

hey guys havent posted in a minute. i would post pics but it doesnt look much different, bout harvest time. ill put up pics one i do the cut. thanks guys for all the help, but i have a feeling im gonna have a bit of question during the time im waiting to smoke hahaha. if anyone wants me to put up a pic now just let me know, and i will.

 later mp.


----------



## 225smokestack (Mar 24, 2009)

put up a pic if you dont mind, im curious


----------



## thedonofchronic (Mar 24, 2009)

did you give it just water for like 2 weeks at least?
like i wish you all the best, but i wouldnt smoke that herb bro
at least dont give it to anyone else
but yea put a pic up


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 27, 2009)

well ill put up pics tomorrow just got on for the first time in a few days. i chop on april first or second, maybe later. ill decide when i get to it.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 27, 2009)

or in a sec. idk. im kinda scared my phones being tapped and i send my pics from my phone, so that would be bad. i might though idk yet.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 1, 2009)

alrighty. just finished the chop and hang. hah. pulled the fan leaves off left the other leaves though. the first 3 pics are the ones i was gonna put up the other day and the last 3 is it hanging.

The weight, is about 20 grams. yeah, be lucky for an eighth hahaha. but hey, atleast i have one semi successful grow under my belt. cant wait for round 2. thanks guys for all your help. cant wait to be smoking this. :hubba:  looks pretty decent to me. but not used to smoking the buds with the names hahaha. seriously though, thanks guys i wouldnt have even made it this far without you guys. i cant believe i had it going since november though lol. wouldnt guess that from looking eh? them damn walmart plant lights... ahhaha.

btw, still saving for the big move to cali. should be there in august. so when you so a new thread pop up from me in august or september you guys and girls need to check it out. thanks for everything, and enjoy your smokes of the day


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Congrats on the harvest. 




			
				schoolboy420 said:
			
		

> or in a sec. idk. im kinda scared *my phones being tapped* and i send my pics from my phone, so that would be bad. i might though idk yet.



What? Please elaborate...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 2, 2009)

teens and weed!FTW


----------



## bluealein56 (Apr 2, 2009)

hahaha.


congrats ya made it man


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 2, 2009)

it's a beauty! nice job!


----------



## city (Apr 2, 2009)

Good job SB. I thought for sure it would look that good.. glad to see she made it. And looked alright for all the trouble


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 2, 2009)

Nice harvest.  You gonna put that last pic up for BPOM?


----------



## peaceful (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats on sticking it out.  I love that last pic!


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 2, 2009)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> What? Please elaborate...


 
hahaha. just got high and people were talking about their phones being tapped and i got paranoid that day. btw, i have no clue what elaborate means. got my second grade vocab, so idk if i answered that part right haha.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 3, 2009)

lol i probably will, i know i wont win but hey what the hell why not try. i just hope now i dont see mold at all


----------



## BuddyLuv (Apr 3, 2009)

I mean I have heard of getting a quarter pound per plant but not a quarter gram!LOL Just bustin balls, we all start somewhere. Good luck on your next grow, hopefully in your own pad.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 3, 2009)

Schoolboy, I gotta tell you, I've been more entertained by your thread than anyone has a right to.  Thanks.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha yeah im sure ill be entertained when i reread this after my next grow.

buddyluv, youll see the next grow, youll know its in a different place, my own place, bc it wont be the same closet haha.

thanks guys. laughs and pointing are welcome hahaha. id do the same, but hey atleast she didnt go hermie, and there shouldnt be one seed in that. i looked at it today, and damn is it looking good, i wanna smoke it now, but im not even gonna sample it. i guess i need to start figuring out how im gonna do the curing. i know the ways just dont know which way i want to do it.


----------



## GrowinGreen (Apr 3, 2009)

bag it,  jar it, and burp it!


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 6, 2009)

well after 6 days of drying hanging upside down i decided it was ready for the brown bag. so i started manicuring it some and through that time i though hmm i bet these bottom buds are dry enough to smoke. so i called up my bud next door and said hey i think somes ready bring papers and well test her. it has hairs everywhere, and all of the bud was sticking to my fingers like dank. smells strong. so i rolled up a little joint and we smoked it. its not very harsh but enough to let me know its not quite done yet. but it smoked perfectly, tasted pretty good, and an hour and a half later and im still high as hell. hahah. i didnt grow bunk like most of you thought i would have. i just wish i wouldve bought more cfls now bc this bud is too good to have this little of.

btw i might not jar it, but either way im gonna put up a few more pics after i do a better job manicuring lol. thats a lot harder than i expected, the little leaves are sticking to my buds lol. i might just leave em on and just take em off as i go to smoke the buds idk yet.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 20, 2009)

i decided i might as well put the pic in the bud pic of the month. looks like ill lose haha but if you guys wanna check it out there it is, i had a hard time with the manicuring... so i left a lot there, i thought i bet theres still thc in the little leaves anyway why not smoke em too. lol.. you guys will deffinately see another grow for me soon. ill be moving out in a month or two.


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 20, 2009)

Glad you're moving out--nothing says I'm my own man like having your own hutch.


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 20, 2009)

Probably would have been cheaper and much more effective to get a proper used HPS light running 400watts.  That plant is way stretched out due to poor lighting.  If this plant was in my garden I would have to cull it from the herd and put something more healthy in its place.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah bit late there barbapopa. shes chopped and been smoked. and the only thing i regret from growing it was not having more cfls.. im too cheap for cfls. i may not have got much. only 3grams to be exact but im pretty positive that was some of the best smoke i have ever smoked. so i have no complaints on my grown. and yeah it was stretched because first grow and i vegged it under a g.e. plant light hahaha bc i didnt know what you needed.


----------



## smokeup420 (Apr 20, 2009)

nice nice, ur plants look funny, lol, i agree wit dr back in the first page, a job helps lol


----------



## Barbapopa (Apr 20, 2009)

Your own smoke is always better, even if it is the same as something you bought.    A couple of friends who had some of my last batch said it was some of the best or the best they had.  Makes a farmer proud.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 20, 2009)

schoolboy420...let me say, job well done. You finished er and more importantly...you got to taste her. I was lucky and had a zen master at the beck and call when i was a neophyte. You did great, bud. Next time drop a few extra k's of lumens and you'll be rewarded for it. Much P& L and have a Blazin' 4/20!


----------



## PencilHead (Apr 21, 2009)

Schoolboy, you're a prime example of someone who coulda, maybe shoulda, been banned first post, but then you went 360, started listening, laughed at yourself when you deserved it, persevered through all the negative criticism--of which I admit I was part of--and got you a couple of nice nuggets for you troubles.  All this tells me that you're smarter than you act and when you get your own place, you'll become a wizard of MJ husbandry.  You're my dog, and if anyone gives you any s**t, you tell me and I'll kick their arses.  Congrats.


----------



## greenybeanymeanies (Mar 25, 2015)

Jeez.. This makes me feel better about my attempts. At least I've started on the right foot. 


Yes, I am schoolboy420. I'm not sure what my password or email or anything was from that long ago.


----------



## greenybeanymeanies (Mar 25, 2015)

Out on my own, and married for 2, almost 3 years now too. Man has life had some crazy twists and turns in it in the past 6 years. Glad to be back guys, and I'll be here a while


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 25, 2015)

Well, what a great read!!! This was before my time and i have been laughing out loud. I love your attitude. Welcome home!  Do you want to go back to schoolboy420? I don't know if i can help but i can try.  

Thanks for bringing this journal to my attention!


----------



## greenybeanymeanies (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm considering it! I may be able to crack my code.. Im going to try.

And thank you! Glad you got enjoyment out of that. I do remember I had that growing for close to a year if that helps you laugh even harder! I believe it was going for 4-6 months before I even stumbled into MP


----------



## greenybeanymeanies (Mar 25, 2015)

And my dry weight on that plant was a whopping 3 grams. Don't be jealous of my mega yield abilities.


----------



## schoolboy420 (Mar 25, 2015)

Well that was disappointingly easy.


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Mar 25, 2015)

schoolboy420 said:


> Well that was disappointingly easy.



lol


----------

